# seiner stehen gelassenen Dienste



## TheChabon

“Dienste” creo que la entiendo a partir de la tira_ in Dienst treten _de acá abajo --pero “seiner stehen gelassenen” sólo la puedo tratar de adivinar. 

Wenn wir den technischen Ursprung dieser Formen aus dem Steinstil auch zugeben wollten, so würde der Bildhauer zu den Kunstformen seiner stehen gelassenen Dienste doch immer auf einem dem Vorhergeschickten und dem noch Folgenden ungefähr entsprechenden an die absolut-formalen Bedingungen jedes tektonischen Gebildes anknüpfenden Ideengange geleitet worden sein.

Incluso si [concediéramos XXX admitiéramos XXX quisiéramos reconocer] el origen técnico de estas formas en el estilo de la piedra, de todas maneras para las formas artísticas [_Kunstformen_] para la tarea XXX que tiene entre manos el escultor siempre sería llevado a una [secuencia XXX curso] de ideas aproximadamente XXX acorde con lo [sucedido XXX hecho] antes y lo que lo siguió y continúa, [asociado a XXX vinculado con] [condicionantes XXX requerimientos] formales-absolutos de toda configuración tectónica.


----------



## Alemanita

Esto se vuelve cada vez más complicado ...
Te ofrezco lo siguiente: según mi diccionario alemán, Dienst en la arquitectura son columnas delgadas como parte de un pilar en forma de haz o de una pilastra. Stehengelassen en este contexto yo lo interpretaría como que quedó en pie.
A lo mejor me equivoco olímpicamente, pero al menos lo intenté.


----------



## TheChabon

No conocía esa acepción y mi primera reacción fue “no tiene nada que ver", pero voy a fijarme si encuentro otros usos en ese sentido —porque no se habla en este caso ni de columnillas ni de pilastras (y si estuviera usando al término con ese significado estricto, el autor sería muy preciso al respecto), pero si uno dijera más en general “para sus columnas exentas” (incorporando a _stehen gelassen_ en ese sentido, como que “están de pie, sueltas”) ahí ya podría empezar a encajar. El párrafo anterior termina con una referencia breve al diseño de columnas, pero las llama _Steinsäule_.


----------



## TheChabon

Ahora me doy cuenta de que tampoco conocía la expresión _stehen gelassen_, estaba yendo palabra por palabra, me preguntaba por qué no decía _stehend_, etc. Me parece que lo de "exentas" entonces podría no tener sentido. http://www.dict.cc/?s=stehen gelassen

Pero entonces lo de que el diseñador "encuentre/diseñe la forma artística" (que es algo que se hace antes de construirlas, digamos) para las columnas "que quedan en pie" me parece que tampoco tendría sentido. 

¿Salvo que esté interpretando mal el _zu_, y sea que el escultor _es llevado a las formas artísticas de las columnas que (le) quedan en pie_, (del pasado y las del momento, etc.)?

Wenn wir den technischen Ursprung dieser Formen aus dem Steinstil auch zugeben wollten, so würde der Bildhauer zu den Kunstformen seiner stehen gelassenen Dienste doch immer auf einem dem Vorhergeschickten und dem noch Folgenden ungefähr entsprechenden an die absolut-formalen Bedingungen jedes tektonischen Gebildes anknüpfenden Ideengange geleitet worden sein.


----------



## Alemanita

Incluso si [concediéramos XXX admitiéramos XXX quisiéramos reconocer] el origen técnico de estas formas en el estilo de la piedra,

El escultor fue conducido hacia las formas artísticas de sus Dienste (que siguen en pie, que no fueron derribados, que él dejó en pie) por un razonamiento (Ideengang) que se conecta con las condiciones absoluto-formales de toda configuración tectónica y que corresponde más o menos a lo que se ha dicho ya (Vorhergeschickten) y a lo que aún seguirá (noch Folgenden).


----------



## TheChabon

Bueno, no estoy seguro sobre que sean sus columnas las que “quedan en pie”, y tampoco estoy seguro de que _Vorhergeschickten_ y el _Folgenden_ se refieran al discurso en el libro y no al transcurso histórico,  ¡pero así y todo ese texto mejora un montón de cosas! Además de darme varias interpretaciones para estar alerta en caso de que después aparezca alguna señal que justifica una u otra. Muchas gracias. 

[Es notable cómo cada palabra puede significar casi cualquier cosa según el contexto, y cómo ese contexto está formado a su vez por palabras que pueden significar cualquier cosa, con lo que finalmente cualquier texto puede significar realmente cualquier cosa.]

_Edit:_ en caso de ser _Dienste_ el 'servicio, tarea, misión', el _stehen gelassenen_ podría ser entonces algo como ”la tarea que le queda” como escultor, o sea el definir las formas artísticas para los elementos 'nuevos', basándose para esas formas en las que hubo en el pasado y hay en ese momento.


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, podría ser que signifique "las obras que le quedan por hacer", pero me suena muy, muy raro. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en que cualquier texto puede significar cualquier cosa...

Vorhergeschickten lo interpreté como 'dicho anteriormente' porque hoy día se suele decir: dazu muß ich vorausschicken, dass... (antes <de decir lo que quiero decir> debo mencionar que ...)

Lo que antecede en el tiempo, los hechos, es más bien das Vorangegangene, das Vorausgegangene, das Vorhergegangene (aunque esto último también significa: lo que ya fue dicho)

voraus, vorher, voran = antes
schicken = mandar, enviar
gehen = ir


----------

